# WARNING!!!!! Jets R US



## Andy (Aug 14, 2009)

I ordered jets for my brute from Jets R Us and they where supposed to be keihin jets (Pilots and mains) Well after rejetting time and time again I discovered they are not even close to the same hole size as original Keihin. Their 42 pilots wasn't as big as my stock 38s.They agreed to refund my money. I just wanted to give anyone a heads up!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

wonder if they are counterfeit jets? dynojet had some foreign companies counterfeiting this stuff.
it's likely counterfeit keihin jets exist also!

thanks for the heads up!


----------



## NOLABear (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I have ordered several jets from them and never had any problems, but my carb is not a keihin.


----------



## josh88 (Jun 23, 2009)

yea........same thing happened to me. the 42s i ordered werent as big as the stock 40s i had. i didnt send them back but it soo off that i could see the backfire flash through the red intakes i have. once i got real keihin jets it worked fine. go with ehs


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I think I have some 42 Pilots if you want them....PM me.


----------

